# After Emerson CLEANS HOUSE...



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you see him moving to MW to fight Anderson Silva? and if so, who would take it? I think this would be a tough matchup for Silva, his long legs are going to be like jello by the time this one's over.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think Emerson's leg kicks would be too much for Anderson, I think he's finally met his match.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it would be close though, Emerson would probably get a late submission due to strikes, Silva can't handle punishment, he has no heart.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah that's true, Rob's been known to keep the pressure all fight and when he smells blood, he's like Shark in a tank full of hemopheliacs, he's on it.

Plus, he's really improved his sub game and top control since leaving TUF, and that's what you really need to beat a guy like Anderson.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I can see Silva vs Emerson being like the Vazquez vs Emerson fight, with Emerson showing superiority in the stand-up and Silva going for the takedown constantly. Emerson's stand-up is really, really solid, sort of like a baby Peter Aerts. He also has excellent takedown defense.

He'd fluster Silva, and probably earn a 50-45 decision. Too many fighters duck Rotten Rob Emerson.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Emerson by flying armbar!

But seriously, who started this shit. :\


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Rated said:


> Emerson by flying armbar!
> 
> But seriously, who started this shit. :\


I don't know about that, I mean Rob's not one to risk it while he's ahead you know. He's gonna be patient, he's gonna work him in the stand up, the score a solid take down and show us his goods on the ground. After he's grinded him down, he'll most likely pull a solid armbar and go home and have a brew or something.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

True, Rob Emerson's not one to take extreme risks, which is sort of cool. He's a methodical fighter, who fights with intelligence, and really should be undefeated. Too many bad decisions, too many. He looked really, really solid against Maynard, and was screwed over in that fight.

Emerson will fight anybody, he doesn't care. Hell, he'd fight Justin Eilers momma if he had the chance.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> True, Rob Emerson's not one to take extreme risks, which is sort of cool. He's a methodical fighter, who fights with intelligence, and really should be undefeated. Too many bad decisions, too many. He looked really, really solid against Maynard, and was screwed over in that fight.
> 
> Emerson will fight anybody, he doesn't care. Hell, he'd fight Justin Eilers momma if he had the chance.


Yeah it's like the old PRIDE judges and Cecil Peoples have a get together every time Rotten Rob fights. Its horrible.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I see Rotten Rob kicking Silva's legs so badly that Silva will never be able to dance again. Oh he will try to dance, but it will resemble that of middle age house wives from the mid west dancing to hip hop. Kind of sad too see all that talent in dancing going to waste.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Emerson by backfist from the guard!


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Dude, at first I thought this was foreal LOL

I was seriously WTF are these guys thinking!>!


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is real -_-

Emerson has the heart of a lion, Kicks of CroCop, Power of MIKE TYSON, Quickness of Mayweather, Wrestling of Brock Lesnar, JiuJitsu that that towers over the Nogs brother's.


I personally dont see how Anderson Silva would even be willing to accept this fight. It will never happen due to Dana White not wanting all 5 divisions to be Dominated by 1guy.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

All hail Rob Emerson!!! He's just so pretty.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

davidm724 said:


> All hail Rob Emerson!!! He's just so pretty.


I forgot to add that he also has the looks of Brad Pit... and when he fights he looks like Pegasus soaring through the skys. very graceful


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

As long as Emerson stays on his feet I see this being a great match up but if anderson takes him down I will be a little scared for Rob but that is a big if Anderson can take him down. Also Anderson is one to try and beat the guy on the guys home turf which with Emerson would be striking which I def see being Andy's downfall in the match.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys are underestimating the submission skills of Emerson. I don't know if anyone has noticed but dude has WIIIIICKED leg locks, some of if not the best in the game. He had one on Corey Hill and would have most definitely submitted him if the round wasn't over then proceeded to get a BS decision, he also had one on Grey Maynard but Grey showed the heart of a warrior getting out of an Emerson leg lock, Rob would then knock his ass flat out but for some dreadful reason it wasn't ruled that.

I think if the fight was standing, a slight edge to Silva, Anderson Silvas muay tai is equally as impressive as Emersons leg kicks and devotion to the sport. On the ground it's been proven that Anderson is a fish out of water and Emerson would expose that. Emerson by leg lock.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Rotten Rob is my hero. I have been the official driver of the Rotten Rob Love Truck for ages now.. y'all are glory hunters!


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

emerson would literally be murdered in anderson silva's clinch. they'd have to scrape his body parts off of the matt. a few of the fans in the front row would get a bit bloodied up as well. then state officials would try to bann ufc from TV again, do you really want that to happen guys?


----------



## jrocnb (Jan 1, 2007)

You guys do know that GSP is actually Emmerson in a mask right? My all time favorite Emmerson fight is when he mauled Corey Hill. I never seen that much intensity and killer instinct in a fighter before. Emmerson just wouldnt hold anything back. Hill could barely stand after it was done. Didnt Hill retire after that beating? WORST judges decision in the history of sports, all time (all sports included)


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Do you see him moving to MW to fight Anderson Silva? and if so, who would take it? I think this would be a tough matchup for Silva, his long legs are going to be like jello by the time this one's over.


r u guys serious Emerson isnt even a contender in the LW division these posts should be in smalktalk its just complete bullshit


----------



## ThaiSpider (Feb 19, 2008)

are u guys rob emerson nuthuggers he isnt in the same league as silva,look how poor emerson was on the ultimate fighter.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Emerson sometimes is not as motivated as he could be, he has like allthis power, technique and talent that he sometimes don't use. 

But if he comes into this fight like he came into his last one against K-taro he'll probably win by TKO in the 3rd.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I don't know guys he would have to get passed Leben probably for a title shot! I don't think that's going to happen. Leben is the real deal!!!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Re-watching the Maynard fight, I saw the light and realized that Emerson got robbed. Like Maynard tried to slam Rob down but he had no part of that and just DDT'd Maynard and KO'd his ass.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Rated said:


> Re-watching the Maynard fight, I saw the light and realized that Emerson got robbed. Like Maynard tried to slam Rob down but he had no part of that and just DDT'd Maynard and KO'd his ass.


Yeah and Emerson wasn't tapping he was just trying to wake Maynard up by slapping him so he could KO him twice.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> with Emerson showing superiority in the stand-up and Silva going for the takedown constantly.
> He'd fluster Silva, and probably earn a 50-45 decision.


Exactly. Discussion over. No doubt in my mind.



SimplyNate said:


> Yeah and Emerson wasn't tapping he was just trying to wake Maynard up by slapping him so he could KO him twice.


And just when I thought the discussion was over, you go and...totally rock the thread with another solid post!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Yeah and Emerson wasn't tapping he was just trying to wake Maynard up by slapping him so he could KO him twice.


bahahaha omg I literally laughed out loud in class. +rep













oh my god are we turning into sherdog wiht this shit?


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

are ye all forgeting the height difference. AS is the perfect height for Robs unbelievable superman punches(remeber his jumping punches against Corey Hill who was thankfully too tall for rob to connect or he would have been killed on impact) , i see brain damage in AS's future.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

This fight would be over before it even started. Emerson has the reputation and intimidation factor of a young Mike Tyson. I would be surprised if Anderson didnt just mail his belt to Rob because he couldnt even look the man in his eyes without shitting his pants.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

kilik said:


> r u guys serious Emerson isnt even a contender in the LW division these posts should be in smalktalk its just complete bullshit


I used to doubt Rotten Rob as well. But I have seen the light, and now realize that he is our Lord and Savior. I think the question we have to ask ourselves is, will Rob be the one to defeat Fedor? I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

If our saviour Rotten Rob was to fight fedor, I only hope one thing happens... that Rotten Rob cleans the bone fragments and teeth from between his toes.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

ThaiSpider said:


> are u guys rob emerson nuthuggers he isnt in the same league as silva,look how poor emerson was on the ultimate fighter.


if by poor you mean totally kicking ass then having some freak decisions against him.


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate to break it to you guys, but Rob's not as stoked as you make himt o be. Love the guy, and he's got mad talent, I concur. The dude's got sick wrestling and damn good standup....but Javier Vasquez was able to keep it on the feet (granted, he was shooting in 9-10ths of the time, but int he later rounds Vasquez was standing with him. Was cardio an issue in that fight? Also Vasquez got him down and on his back, then mounted. Granted he showed great submission defense, but Silva is on Vasquez's level of BJJ, so Emerson needs to work a bit more...




All in all, Emerson's got skill, he's sick, but I don't think he's got Silva's game, and Fedor would maul him...


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Did I miss something? wasnt his last fight at LW against Gray MAynard where he got slammed=?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

mickkelly12 said:


> are ye all forgeting the height difference. AS is the perfect height for Robs unbelievable superman punches(remeber his jumping punches against Corey Hill who was thankfully too tall for rob to connect or he would have been killed on impact) , i see brain damage in AS's future.


Remember, Rob can adjust his height/reach depending on his opponent. I think Andy Wang showed him how.


----------



## chokeuout (Feb 21, 2007)

I havent been on this forum in awhile and this is the first thing i read when i come back. I love it!!! 

and by the by, Emerson can eat doughnuts and drink beer all day and still beat the snot out of silva without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

too much sherdog influence here...


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

After Emerson cleans house.............he'll move on to mowing lawns because if he fought Silva at this time he would leave the ring with with brain damage from all the knees Silva landed. This guy has got talent but Silva would kill him and the Fedor comment....that's just silly.:confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Did I miss something? wasnt his last fight at LW against Gray MAynard where he got slammed=?


The fight in which Rotten Rob was screwed over and should've won? Nah, that wasn't his last fight, he beat Keita Nakamura, who is a solid fighter, in his last fight.


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

i think it's great that Rob doesn't go 100% in his fights to give the fans a show. if Rob went all out every fight he's in would last 5 seconds. i have no doubts that Rob would let Silva get a few shots in just to let the crowd think Silva had a chance.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I just don't see how the Nevada State Athletic Comission would even sanction this fight. I mean Rob's skill, fighting spirit, raw talent and determination are worlds ahead of Silva's. I don't think they would license Silva for this fight. The fight might have to be in Japan, as Japanese fans seem to love mismatched fights.:dunno:


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

whats up with sherdog why is this thread like sherdog?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

too far fetched this time


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL at the Sherdog comments. You think we're joking, and that makes me laugh, because you have yet to see the truth. Rotten Rob WILL become champion, there's no question. The only question is in how many weight classes, and how many times he will repeat.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I really am starting to like the legend thatis Rotten Rob, and will cheer for him in his next fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok if this thread isnt 100% sarcasm I am going to go outside and shoot myself because the world is in chaos and people have traded knowledge for madness.

:confused05::confused05::confused05::confused05:
:confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03:
:confused02::confused02::confused02::confused02:


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Rob Emerson is the real deal... he proved it in his last fight because thats the only fight he actually decided to use 60% of his talent. If he used all 100% his opponent would have been taken away in vacumme because his ashes would be all over the place.


Rob emerson vs bj penn- Rob by Armbar 1st round
Rob emerson vs GSP OR MATT SARA- Vicious Knock out 2nd round
Rob vs Anderson Silva - Knock out by knee's in 3rd round
Rob vs Rampage - UNANIMOUS DECISION
Rob vs FEDOR - Rob by Fedor claiming he has a leg injury.


I just dont see how Rob can loose.... His game is way too complete for any fighter to hang.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays40 said:


> Rob Emerson is the real deal... he proved it in his last fight because thats the only fight he actually decided to use 60% of his talent. If he used all 100% his opponent would have been taken away in vacumme because his ashes would be all over the place.
> 
> 
> Rob emerson vs bj penn- Rob by Armbar 1st round
> ...



I think they're going to have to start pitting him against two opponents at once to really challenge him... what about Emerson vs GSP AND Serra?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Ok if this thread isnt 100% sarcasm I am going to go outside and shoot myself because the world is in chaos and people have traded knowledge for madness.
> 
> :confused05::confused05::confused05::confused05:
> :confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03:
> :confused02::confused02::confused02::confused02:


Dude, it's ok, a lot of people are jealous of Rotten Rob. You don't gotta hate.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Dude, it's ok, a lot of people are jealous of Rotten Rob. You don't gotta hate.


Im sorry... I was jealous... I now know that rob emerson is truly the mma god.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn right buddy. I bet he has to register his nuts as lethal weapons.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Ok if this thread isnt 100% sarcasm I am going to go outside and shoot myself because the world is in chaos and people have traded knowledge for madness.
> 
> :confused05::confused05::confused05::confused05:
> :confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03:
> :confused02::confused02::confused02::confused02:


Madness? 

This. . . 

is. . . 

*EMERSON!!!*


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm thinking that the only real option for Rob right now is to challenge 2 champions at the same time, I know, I know, Rob will still clean up but we have to come up with some way to at least throw a speed bump at this juggernaught!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Ok if this thread isnt 100% sarcasm I am going to go outside and shoot myself because the world is in chaos and people have traded knowledge for madness.
> 
> :confused05::confused05::confused05::confused05:
> :confused03::confused03::confused03::confused03:
> :confused02::confused02::confused02::confused02:


We don't joke about Rotten Rob Emerson. To us, he is the next Bas Rutten.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

Emerson via chin strikes. Like a Pigeon eating.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

...Rob Emerson?
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

When Rob Emerson tinkles, the sky rains


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I think they're going to have to start pitting him against two opponents at once to really challenge him... what about Emerson vs GSP AND Serra?


Hmmmm that could be somewhat of a fight. I see a rich vs anderson here. I say we feed him Fedor and CroCop and see how he does, we will go from there. I see Rob RHK crocop and finishing him and Fedor wanting no part after and running out the octagon.

Like it has been said in the previous post. Rob Emerson is like the Juggernaut, Unstoppable.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

SideWays40 said:


> I say we feed him Fedor and CroCop and see how he does, we will go from there. I see Rob RHK crocop and finishing him and Fedor wanting no part after and running out the octagon.


It's a well known fact that Fedor and his management have been ducking Rob for years now.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

DropKick said:


> It's a well know fact that Fedor and his management have been ducking Rob for years now.


Yea i remember reading that. I heard the contract dispute vs dana and fedor was because fedor in his contract wanted it to say "Fedor never has to fight Rob Emerson" but Dana White wouldnt allow this because this would be the most Epic battle ever. It would have made the UFC billions!!! Rumble in the jungle would have lookd like a girly picnic once rob emerson stepped in to that cage. To be honest i see no way of fedor beating rob, his smart to have went to M-1, i would have done the same if i knew rob was waiting for me the octagon once i signd.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

looney liam said:


> emerson would literally be murdered in anderson silva's clinch. they'd have to scrape his body parts off of the matt. a few of the fans in the front row would get a bit bloodied up as well. then state officials would try to bann ufc from TV again, do you really want that to happen guys?


I doubt it, Emerson invented the clinch and it's impossible to trap him in one. His standup defense is just too superior for Silva to handle.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

How the hell did I miss a 7 page Emerson banwagon? This dude is like Guy Mezger Vista for some of you guys


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob doesn't quite have Mezger's glorious hair, but one day, I feel, he'll grow it out and it'll give him more power to beat great fighters.

Rob's a guy who is a fast learner. You teach him BJJ, and he masters it in a week. He's like BJ Penn in that aspect, but BJ Penn isn't the hard worker Rotten Rob Emerson is. In fact, it was Emerson who told BJ, "Hey, Beej, your cardio ain't up to snuff, work on it, kapish?"


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Who can beat Emerson? Gurgel has the best shot IMO, his ground skills are second to none. Who would you pick in that fight?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Best leg-kicker in the sport.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


> Best leg-kicker in the sport.


Notice that there are only 34 seconds left in the second round and Rob is still going strong. That dude has some phenomenal cardio to go along with those deadly leg kicks.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

LOL at Rob Emerson even being considered a fighter, let alone a good one. :happy02:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

geoff0011 said:


> LOL at Rob Emerson even being considered a fighter, let alone a good one. :happy02:


You know Rob is undefeated in the UFC right?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DropKick said:


> Notice that there are only 34 seconds left in the second round and Rob is still going strong. That dude has some phenomenal cardio to go along with those deadly leg kicks.


Exactly, and he kept up the awesome, leg-kicky goodness in the 3rd round, too, but the dumbass judges gave it to freakin' Corey Hill. That's because Corey Hill is Dana's golden boy, and Rotten Rob Emerson won't get on his knee's for Dana White. Rob makes his own rules, he does things his way. It's his way, or no way. I once heard a story where Fedor once told Rotten Rob Emerson that he thought he was good. Rotten Rob looked at Fedor, smirked, kicked him in the leg and said, "Good? No buddy, I'm GREAT!" He even made his voice sound like Tony The Tiger when he said it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays40 said:


> Yea i remember reading that. I heard the contract dispute vs dana and fedor was because fedor in his contract wanted it to say "Fedor never has to fight Rob Emerson" but Dana White wouldnt allow this because this would be the most Epic battle ever. It would have made the UFC billions!!! Rumble in the jungle would have lookd like a girly picnic once rob emerson stepped in to that cage. To be honest i see no way of fedor beating rob, his smart to have went to M-1, i would have done the same if i knew rob was waiting for me the octagon once i signd.


Pretty convenient how Randy resigned (by which I mean ran like a pusstang) right when Rob was getting ready for his run at the HW belt huh? But who can blame the guy, Rob is like Randy, but twenty years younger and with superpowers.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


> Exactly, and he kept up the awesome, leg-kicky goodness in the 3rd round, too, but the dumbass judges gave it to freakin' Corey Hill.


It was a terrible decision, one of the worst I've ever seen in MMA. In Rob's defence he came in to that fight injured. He was coming off of a week long bender at the Spearmint Rhino in Vegas and threw his back out while humping 10 strippers.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Have I stumbled into the focking twilight zone?!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DropKick said:


> It was a terrible decision, one of the worst I've ever seen in MMA. In Rob's defence he came in to that fight injured. He was coming off of a week long bender at the Spearmint Rhino in Vegas and threw his back out while humping 10 strippers.


True, true, and the strippers paid him. He made 10 million that night. You should've seen Rotten Rob at Cheetah's, dude made it rain.



> Have I stumbled into the focking twilight zone?!


The twilight zone? Don't be silly.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL I posted after reading the first couple of posts, now that I've read further it all makes sense. 

I've been misguided in my belief that Emerson is the biggest ballwasher in mma...

Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Chris32 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight!


No problem man +rep for you. War Emerson!


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Did I miss something? wasnt his last fight at LW against Gray MAynard where he got slammed=?


Wrong. 

Emerson DDT'd Gray, and was tapping on his face to wake him up. 

Google that shit. It's in an interview. 

I'm willing to say Emerson would PROBABLY KO' Chuck Liddell.. While moving backwards. 

Flame me if you want. But you need to look at the facts people.


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

Emerson vs. Fedor. The fight everyone has dreamed of. Will it ever happen? The world would see two unstoppable forces collide. Who do you guys think takes it? My money... Emersonraise01:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I made the stupid mistake of betting my avatar with 6SL on Emerson's last fight. Dumb. I had to rock a Rotten Rob avatar for like 3 weeks. 

Never again will I doubt the guy's heart and/or skills.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

is this shit a bad joke gone too far?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rotten Rob Emerson is noone to joke about.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

ive come up with the only legitimate challenge for Rob.

the octagon has 8 sides right.well picture this rotten rob starts in the centre of the ring wearing a straightjacket.
a buzzer sounds and 8 fighters from each side of thge octagon rush him at once.
im thinking Fedor,Couture,Rampage,Liddel,BJ Penn,GSP,A Silva and Corey Hill(just so RE can get revenge)
the only question in my mind would be how long they'd last and why they would be crazy enough to take part,i say dana gives them all $10,000 for every second they last.
imagine it 8 of the best fighters in MMA running like scared children around the octagon being pursued by RE


----------



## jrocnb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm pumping weights and staring at my rob emmerson picture, right now


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

mickkelly12 said:


> ive come up with the only legitimate challenge for Rob.
> 
> the octagon has 8 sides right.well picture this rotten rob starts in the centre of the ring wearing a straightjacket.
> a buzzer sounds and 8 fighters from each side of thge octagon rush him at once.
> ...


hehe i just see all of them dropping like flyes from rob emerson's VERY underrated Jab


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

jrocnb said:


> I'm pumping weights and staring at my rob emmerson picture, right now


LOL wtf!!!
hahahahaha
ROTTEN ROB doesn't shave! He kicks himself in the face. Only Rotten Rob can CUT Rotten Rob.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm printing off this picture and hanging it on my door.









Robs physique gives me the inspiration I need to hit the gym and pump the gunz. Dude looks like he stepped off the set of *300*.

And on the subject of this thread, its a lot of weight for Rotten Rob to put on, but who has Silva faced with the sort of legkicks Rob has? Silva wouldn't be able to standup at the end of round 2.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rotten Rob Emerson has a record of 7-6-0 (1 NC). But, let's get real here, it should be 14-0.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damone said:


> Rotten Rob Emerson has a record of 7-6-0 (1 NC). But, let's get real here, it should be 14-0.


Exactly. For some reason, judges just hate Rob. He's the opposite of Dan Henderson.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


> Rotten Rob Emerson has a record of 7-6-0 (1 NC). But, let's get real here, it should be 14-0.


Rob is just coming into his own as a fighter though. He's undefeated in the UFC. Remember, those TUF fights he had don't go on his record. If they had there is no way he would have let Cory or Nate win those fights. Clearly Rob was working with those guys to try and improve their skills, cause that's just the kind of guy Rob is.


----------



## ThaiSpider (Feb 19, 2008)

mickkelly12 said:


> if by poor you mean totally kicking ass then having some freak decisions against him.


PRIME EXAMPLE OF A ROB EMERSON NUTHUGGER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Emerson sucks guys lay off the PCP for a little while


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Emerson sucks guys lay off the PCP for a little while


Ok troll... you clearly know very little about mma. Im suprised they didnt ask Rob to be the coach in "Never Back Down" his the only person i see that can make college students Wrecking Machines in MMA.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

How dare you WudLuv. How dare you.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DropKick said:


> Rob is just coming into his own as a fighter though. He's undefeated in the UFC. Remember, those TUF fights he had don't go on his record. If they had there is no way he would have let Cory or Nate win those fights. Clearly Rob was working with those guys to try and improve their skills, cause that's just the kind of guy Rob is.


True, I know that he was sick in the Diaz TUF 1 fight, suffering from crippling hershey squirts. He should be thanked for even fighting and giving Diaz hell. In the Hill fight, well, we know what happened there.

You're right, Rob's coming into his own. Penn even said that Rotten Rob Emerson tapped him 3 times when they sparred, that's how great Emerson is. 

I remember Emerson's fight with Javier Vazquez. Vazquez was the guy who beat Rumina Sato, and was the favorite. Emerson showed some swank takedown defense, and sprawled and brawled in a technical manner. When Vazquez won the decision, I had tears in my eyes. How could they do that to Rotten Rob Emerson? He worked hard to get where he's at, he easily won that fight and they clearly screwed him over. Afterwards, Rotten Rob didn't want to fight anymore, but it was Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira who called him, and he said, "Rob, you have to get back in there, the people miss you, I miss you."

Now, Rob's on a tear, he should be 2-0 in the UFC.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Damone said:


> True, I know that he was sick in the Diaz TUF 1 fight, suffering from crippling hershey squirts. He should be thanked for even fighting and giving Diaz hell. In the Hill fight, well, we know what happened there.
> 
> You're right, Rob's coming into his own. Penn even said that Rotten Rob Emerson tapped him 3 times when they sparred, that's how great Emerson is.
> 
> ...


I hate even thinking of that fight. The man puts his heart and soul into every fight and yet they screw him over with every decision. Gray Maynard should have admited being knockd out. Not only did Rob do work on him but also tried to wake him up so he can knock him out again. The fight is just another example of how Rob gets screwd over with every decision his ever been in.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

SideWays40 said:


> I hate even thinking of that fight. The man puts his heart and soul into every fight and yet they screw him over with every decision. Gray Maynard should have admited being knockd out. Not only did Rob do work on him but also tried to wake him up so he can knock him out again. The fight is just another example of how Rob gets screwd over with every decision his ever been in.


You have to give Gray credit though, he escaped an Emerson leg lock which is deadly. I know Gray got knocked out but to have that accomplishment under your belt is something to be recognized.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rob is so happy right now. Every night before he goes to bed he googles his name to see if anyone is talking about him. I bet he came the second he saw this thread.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Rob Emerson is probably the most elite stand up fighter in all of MMA. His wrestling is quite awesome as he knocked out a wrestler(Gray Maynard) with a DDT like move. How did they not give Rob the win? Maynard was knocked senseless and had no idea where he was after that DDT that Rob pulled. His arsenal of techniques is so versatile, I don't know how anyone can have a good night fighting against Rob.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Apecity said:


> Rob is so happy right now. Every night before he goes to bed he googles his name to see if anyone is talking about him. I bet he came the second he saw this thread.


If he came, we'd know by now. Trust me dude.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Emerson sucks guys lay off the PCP for a little while


Lol, I thought you knew about MMA man? Ask K-taro if Rotten Rob sucks, if he can still speak after the beating Rob gave him.

Continuing on from Damones post, let me show you WL2FU why Rob Emerson clearly does not suck.
In only the third fight of his career, Rob fought Javier Vasquez, a seriously solid fighter.
Heres a HL of that fight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmZVhZsJEvM
Look at that TDD, Emersons sprawl is Liddell like. Watch the hand speed at 55 secs. at 1 minute 50, Vasquez attempts to slam Rob, and Rob flips and lands on his feet and immediately starts working a kimura. Do fighters that suck make transitions like that?
At 2 minutes 20 we see a trademark Rotten rob legkick that almost drop Vasquez, it would have had Rob so wished, but Rob likes the standup. Immediately after this Emerson blocks a high kick thrown by Vasquez and immediately drops him with a right hand, wow, that looked like something out of a Jet Li movie.
At 2 minutes 40, we see Vasquez actually attempt to leave the ring in fear of Rob Emerson. Shit I don't blame the dude.
Does that look like a fighter that sucks to you WL2FU?

Guess who gets the decision? Poor Rob, the dude gets screwed all the time!


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Emerson's a joke.....he needs his possie to fight silva fair


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Slug said:


> Rob Emerson is probably the most elite stand up fighter in all of MMA. His wrestling is quite awesome as he knocked out a wrestler(Gray Maynard) with a DDT like move. How did they not give Rob the win? Maynard was knocked senseless and had no idea where he was after that DDT that Rob pulled. His arsenal of techniques is so versatile, I don't know how anyone can have a good night fighting against Rob.


you are out of your mind my friend...emerson the best stand up fighter there are atleast 25 people i can name that are better stand up fighters then emerson hahhaha you are either stoned or nuts.... emerson has a nice gang that likes to fight people who like to fill they're cars up with gas and thats why i thnk hes a fuckin ****...**** him i hope he never makes it...hes a *****


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Eemerson was never part of a gang, it's just that the people who were foolish enough to start fights with him on the street when he was younger felt as though they were being beaten by a gang.
hvylthr34, have you ever actually seen Rob fight?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i don't see how emerson can be so good when the ufc has a freakin commentator who can beat him, in fact i bet both of them would submit him in the first. even dana would ktfo emerson. i bet the only reason emerson is still in the ufc is because a ufc official saw the rob emerson ball sucking contest thread and actually believed it all.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

looney liam said:


> i don't see how emerson can be so good when the ufc has a freakin commentator who can beat him, in fact i bet both of them would submit him in the first. even dana would ktfo emerson. i bet the only reason emerson is still in the ufc is because a ufc official saw the rob emerson ball sucking contest thread and actually believed it all.


Or maybe its the fact Emerson won his last 5(6 in reality) fights? And had a good showing on TUF where he lost a BS decision to Hill?

People take the Rob Emerson nuthugging too far sometimes, which they do with Fedor and Anderson too, so I don't see the problem, but the guy is an excellent fighter, and he is constantly improving. With how good he is now at only 26, thats a scary thought. 

In a years time you people will all be on the Rotten Rob Bandwagon.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

hvylthr34 said:


> you are out of your mind my friend...emerson the best stand up fighter there are atleast 25 people i can name that are better stand up fighters then emerson hahhaha you are either stoned or nuts.... emerson has a nice gang that likes to fight people who like to fill they're cars up with gas and thats why i thnk hes a fuckin ****...**** him i hope he never makes it...hes a *****


As stated, Emerson fought people to survive. He wasn't in a gang. He grew up in a rough part of Los Angeles, and needed to fight to survive. You can call him a **** and the like, but he did what he needed to do to survive and provide for his family.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

weird thread. somethings not right here


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fighters like Rotten Rob make me pine for the days of elite-level tournaments, like Pride's welterweight or even openweight grand prix events. 

It's clear enough that Emerson will have cut through 155 and 170 within a year and a half, and it would be interesting to see him test his skill against light heavyweights the likes of Rampage, Liddell and Machida and heavyweights such as Fedor and Barnett.

While I believe Anderson has the tools to beat Emerson, and will probably do a good enough job defending his leg kicks — Silva's shins are pretty solid, after all — Anderson will get tagged quite a bit and will want to take the fight to the ground to avoid getting knocked out.

The problem with that strategy is the way Emerson defends against it. His flying DDT, as shown in his fight against Maynard, is one of the very best in the sport. It's a risky move, obviously, but quite effective. Probably the only guys who can defend the move well is Mark Hunt, due to that unnatural chin of his.

How do you guys see Rotten Rob doing in a fight against Fedor? Since he has the advantage on the feet, Fedor will want to take him down and work some GnP. But as Chuck Liddell pointed out recently, Fedor's shot isn't that strong. If Rob's cardio is good, I see him taking this one by guillotine.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

raise01:raise01:Rob Emersonraise01:raise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> How do you guys see Rotten Rob doing in a fight against Fedor? Since he has the advantage on the feet, Fedor will want to take him down and work some GnP. But as Chuck Liddell pointed out recently, Fedor's shot isn't that strong. If Rob's cardio is good, I see him taking this one by guillotine.


Depends, Rotten Rob could DDT Fedor, since Rob's the master, like Jake The Snake was. He can pull it off from anywhere, and I like how Rotten Rob has been signaling for it. The guy has charisma, and will be a huge star one day, like Ortiz, but better, since Rotten Rob is better in all areas. 

Rob's stand-up is better than Fedor's. His takedown defense is amazing, as evident in the Vazquez fight, he has sick, sick leg-kicks, and he's a BJJ blackbelt. Truly an amazing fighter, and people need to stop overlooking the guy.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think were maybe over rating rob emerson just a bit. The guys stand up is definently as good as Anderson Silva's but because of the reach advantage i dont see he could get close enough to hit silva. I actually see rob doing what fedor did to hong mon choi and strike so he can get into the clinch. In the clinch Rob would DECIMATE anderson. If it goes to the ground i also think rob will be able to use his technical jiu jiutsu game and slap an leg lock on the long limbs of anderson silva.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

His stand up is way better than Andersons as it has been stated numerous times in this thread. case/


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> No here stand up is way better than Anderson as it has been stated numerous times in this thread. case/


huh..


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> No here stand up is way better than Anderson as it has been stated numerous times in this thread. case/


huh..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

lol ^^^^


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

fixed, Emerson will run over Anderson and will show the world just how good he is. If or when they fight of course


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

lol funniest pic ive seen


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Look how Rob Emerson throws a punch. Look at it, study it, learn it, live it. He throws it in such a precise manner, with enough force to KO even the greatest striker with ease. Totally straight, look at his hips, too. See how they move. Rotten Rob puts his whole body into his punches, which is what he needs to do to succeed. There are 2 things you never do: You never spit on Superman's cape and you never stand and trade with Rotten Rob Emerson.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Rob's take down defense is too much for Fedor, a ground and pound fighter. Rob will use his take down defense to keep the fight standing and test Fedor's chin. Rob's punches are very precise and he can definitely tag Fedor early in the fight. Eventually fedor will be so frustrated that he'll hold on to one of Rob's legs where then Rob will catch him in a triangle choke to end the fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I doubt they would ever put fedor against rotten rob. I mean fedor is the pretty boy cash cow, how would it look if he was utterly obliterated in 10seconds by the mma god otherwise known as rotton rob.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

How do you guys think he would do against Big Nog? Rob obviously has the better chin and heart, not to mention Rob's JJ is far better.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Nog wouldn't be able to defend his leg locks. I would also put money that Emerson would be the first to KO him, he won't make the same mistake Herring did.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Like, we should so put our money together and have MMAForum.Com sponsor the best LW in the world.

I told you all a couple months ago that this dude was the real deal, and now that more people have seen his unreal stand up he is gonna get some recognition. If you watch his beginning fights to now, you can just see his growth. If he keeps going, who really knows? I don't think being a number one contender is beyond him.

Unreal leg kicks, and underrated ground game. What else do you need? Perhaps 10 other white thugs in some un named street posse?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i just heard a loud whooshing sound going straight passed my window. so i look outside, and sure enough rotton rob is out there saving a granny who got stuck in a tree. then out of nowhere a speeding bmw being chased by the police came swerving round the corner. rob took a deep breath, walked into the cars path and threw a mean leg kick straight to the bmw's bonnet. the car stopped immediately as if it had crashed into a concrete wall. the criminals flew through the windscreen in the impact, and rotton rob caught both of them in mid air. the final criminal was still strapped into the backseat. he got out the door and pulled out a gun then he tried to shoot rob. rob did a spinning side kick and deflected the bullet straight into the shooters head.
i went outside to try and talk to rob, but he had just vanished.

it was the most amazing thing i had seen all day, and now im definately a member of the rotton rob fan club.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

^^^^^ Thats our Rob.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually think Rotten Rob can beat Chuck Liddell. In an odd way, they are sort of alike, in that they both have KO power, both get hot chicks and both like to party. 

Emerson has swanky leg-kicks, and he could pick Chuck off with them, get inside, and then get out before Chuck tags him. Body kicks and leg-kicks are Rob's speciality, and his wrestling and BJJ are awesome, too. He could heel-hook Liddell, since his heel-hooks are excellent. 

Chuck doesn't like fighting a striker who mixes it up, and Rob likes to mix things up. Also, Rotten Rob's chin is rock solid, and he's like Guy Mezger in the fact that he sets up his kicks really well, only Rob's chin is better.

Against Rampage, Rob can use his world-class wrestling to take Rampage down, since there's no way Rampage can stop Rotten Rob's takedowns, though Rampage did an awesome job fending off Randleman's takedowns. Still, Rob's an expert in freestyle and greco roman, so he could switch it up if he had to. On the ground, Emerson would submit him, since he's a blackbelt. Standing would be tough, but the leg-kicks and boxing would fluster Rampage.


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you guys think Rotten Rob will be the first UFC fighter to capture belts in three different weight classes? If you ask me, I'd say he's gonna get all five by the end of the year. After that he'll probably go to other fighting organizations to dominate featherweight and super heavyweight classes. He has the heart to make the weight cuts and gains and he's still young.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe, probably, yeah.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Why hasent Affliction tried to sign emerson yet? I think he could be the the savor of that card and have a main event worth watching?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

SideWays40 said:


> Why hasent Affliction tried to sign emerson yet? I think he could be the the savor of that card and have a main event worth watching?


They don't want their big names to look bad.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

GodlyMoose said:


> They don't want their big names to look bad.


True, but they could put Fedor vs Tim on the main card and put Rob Emerson vs blank on the main event. I think if they did that then the UFC would seriously have something to worry about.


----------

